# best amp to use



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi all

i have just bough a 2nd system 4rbh r55ti fronts and rears r56ci centre r5bi as exra rears 4 rbh mc-815 in ceiling speakers that will be connected to a denon 6200 i want to connect the fronts and centre to another power amp so i can run 11.4 

i have narrowed it down to either monoprice monolith 7 channel amp or the xpa emotiva 7 channel gen3 amp

in peoples opion what would work the best for sound quality dynamics bass cleanest sounding of the two what would be the better match with the speakers

i will be using two svs pc13 ultra subs and 2 hsu vtf 15hmk2 subs thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Either amp would do the job, there is not "better" of the two.


----------

